# Happy Pi Day !



## MarkinPhx (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 14, 2019)

Funny, but when I seen the word "Pi" it reminded me of that movie, Life of Pi.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Gary O' (Mar 14, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Funny, but when I seen the word "Pi" it reminded me of that movie, Life of Pi.



Good movie


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Falcon (Mar 14, 2019)

As  one  can  plainly see,  Pi  are  round;  not  square!


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 16, 2019)

Two of the world's greatest minds Albert Einstien was born on 3/14 and Stephan Hawking died on 3/14.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 16, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Good movie



I always wonder how they made that movie. The special effects were incredible.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 16, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I always wonder how they made that movie. The special effects were incredible.



They were
and a very entertaining movie


----------

